# Visa without employment



## herbmeyer (Apr 4, 2016)

My siter in law (Mexican citizen) would like to live with us in Germany.

She has rental income from property. Would she be able to get a German visa (not for work), how much rental income would she need to have ?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

herbmeyer said:


> My siter in law (Mexican citizen) would like to live with us in Germany.
> 
> She has rental income from property. Would she be able to get a German visa (not for work), how much rental income would she need to have ?


Not that I know of.

She's have to have a reason to live in Germany, such as full time studies, work or a German/European spouse living in Germany.


----------



## herbmeyer (Apr 4, 2016)

ALKB said:


> Not that I know of.
> 
> She's have to have a reason to live in Germany, such as full time studies, work or a German/European spouse living in Germany.


I was hoping to find a solution like in Spain where there is a visa no-lucrativa. Many thanks


----------



## SafariMama (Jun 7, 2016)

You could always get married (I'm joking) I would ask the embassy.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

AFAIK you could invite her, but you should ask the local Ausländerbehörde for Verpflichtungserkärung.
It 's a pledge that you pay for subsistence if your guest fail.


----------

